
Array.prototype.flatten not Web-compatible because of old versions of MooTools - monssoen
https://github.com/tc39/proposal-flatMap/pull/56#issue-173327251
======
doorbumper
You'd think that this was an April Fool's joke. I hope that there are enough
sensible members on the committee to reign in the emotional immaturity of
their younger members.

------
londons_explore
High level TL;DR:

A new JavaScript spec is proposing adding a flatten() method to Arrays. An old
JavaScript library that some websites use however also uses a flatten() method
on arrays, and browsers supporting the new spec would cause those old websites
to break.

